# Hill goers I need some help.



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Ok this might be a strange request, but do any of you guys/gals who are coming to the hillbilly wedding have any outdoor extension cords we could borrow? I need to find a way to get power from the club house down to the sight of the wedding, which by my calculations is going to take about 900 feet of extension cords. So if any of you have some cords that you could bring please let me know, and let me know how many feet you have so I can have an idea of how many more I am going to need to buy.
Thanks


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Ok this might be a strange request, but do any of you guys/gals who are coming to the hillbilly wedding have any outdoor extension cords we could borrow? I need to find a way to get power from the club house down to the sight of the wedding, which by my calculations is going to take about 900 feet of extension cords. So if any of you have some cords that you could bring please let me know, and let me know how many feet you have so I can have an idea of how many more I am going to need to buy.
> Thanks


Sorry bud, don't have any "outdoor" extension cords that would be worth carrying. BUT 900 feet is a long ways. Isn't there a residential house a lot closer to the area than the club house. Personally, I'd look into a generator. One sitting behind the target butt wouldn't be all that loud.


----------



## crag (Dec 6, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> Ok this might be a strange request, but do any of you guys/gals who are coming to the hillbilly wedding have any outdoor extension cords we could borrow? I need to find a way to get power from the club house down to the sight of the wedding, which by my calculations is going to take about 900 feet of extension cords. So if any of you have some cords that you could bring please let me know, and let me know how many feet you have so I can have an idea of how many more I am going to need to buy.
> Thanks


Dave, 
I am not an electrical engineer, but at 900' you may have a problem. the internal resistace in the wire and connections between cords my reduce the power to a point that you brown out anything attached to it or generate enough heat in the cords that they melt/catch fire or constantly trip the breakers.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Sorry bud, don't have any "outdoor" extension cords that would be worth carrying. BUT 900 feet is a long ways. Isn't there a residential house a lot closer to the area than the club house. Personally, I'd look into a generator. One sitting behind the target butt wouldn't be all that loud.





crag said:


> Dave,
> I am not an electrical engineer, but at 900' you may have a problem. the internal resistace in the wire and connections between cords my reduce the power to a point that you brown out anything attached to it or generate enough heat in the cords that they melt/catch fire or constantly trip the breakers.


What they said...you're going to need a generator buddy...you can probably arrange to rent one from Lowes or HD...


----------



## SSNIGHTMARE (Mar 26, 2005)

I'm an engineer, and yes ur probably screwed.
Use the calculator at the bottom of the page it may help u out.
http://www.powerstream.com/Wire_Size.htm


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Well I certainly ain't no electrician, but KAVO is, and he has offered to help out, so I'll see what he can come up with.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Come on! It's not a party until the lights go out and the pyros begin.. :jam:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

JawsDad said:


> Come on! It's not a party until the lights go out and the pyros begin.. :jam:


Hellz yeah. Nothing like a bon fire after the reception to really kick things into high gear lol.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

All fun and games till something blows up!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Hellz yeah. Nothing like a bon fire after the reception to really kick things into high gear lol.


man, Tom Arnold SO needs to be here for this wedding..


----------



## polarbear06 (Oct 30, 2007)

If ya need me to bring a Generator, Dave, I can.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

polarbear06 said:


> If ya need me to bring a Generator, Dave, I can.


I'll let you know. I want to see what kavo comes up with.


----------



## polarbear06 (Oct 30, 2007)

Just say the word, I've got one sitting in the garage ready to go. BTW, I've got my hotel reservations, do I need to get the wife and I signed up for the tourney ahead of time or will they let us just sweep in and whoop your butts with no notice.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

polarbear06 said:


> Just say the word, I've got one sitting in the garage ready to go. BTW, I've got my hotel reservations, do I need to get the wife and I signed up for the tourney ahead of time or will they let us just sweep in and whoop your butts with no notice.


You just register the day of the shoot.
Now if your registering for azz whoopins then you need to get over in the other thread, and get in on some crispy matches.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

BOWGOD said:


> I'll let you know. I want to see what kavo comes up with.




```

```
there isn't 900' of romex in the entire clubhouse... you need the generator... or one hell of a inverter and plug it into your honda !!!.... heheheheheheeee..


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> there isn't 900' of romex in the entire clubhouse... you need the generator... or one hell of a inverter and plug it into your honda !!!.... heheheheheheeee..


Yep, coming to that conclusion now.


----------



## kavo 71 (May 9, 2009)

I forgot to ask how big the pa is.(how many watts) I guess it would be 1500 watts total so all you need is between a 5hp and 10hp generator and 2 200' #12 ga. outdoor rated extension cords.:darkbeer:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

kavo 71 said:


> I forgot to ask how big the pa is.(how many watts) I guess it would be 1500 watts total so all you need is between a 5hp and 10hp generator and 2 200' #12 ga. outdoor rated extension cords.:darkbeer:


I doubt it is even that big, I'll have to check though. I'll look at it now, and get back in a few.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

kavo 71 said:


> I forgot to ask how big the pa is.(how many watts) I guess it would be 1500 watts total so all you need is between a 5hp and 10hp generator and 2 200' #12 ga. outdoor rated extension cords.:darkbeer:


Yeah it ain't nowhere near 1500 watts. I can't find the exact wattage on the one that I have reserved, but looking at silular models that are for sell on amazon I'm gonna say it's between 120-300 watts max.


----------



## kavo 71 (May 9, 2009)

If that's all, a 5hp is plenty.(750w=1hp) You can get away with only 1 cord if need be. Just make sure you get an outdoor rated splitter, don't want anyone to get shocked because of moisture.


----------



## jumpmaster (Dec 21, 2008)

*Generator*

BowGod

If you still need a generator let the Shooter or myself know and we will have one at the club house


----------

